# JBuilder-Designer schmiert bei SWT.text.... ab !



## babuschka (21. Apr 2005)

Hallo, 

Ich verwende den JBuilder 8 Personal und die JDK Version 1.5, und wenn ich beim DesignManager ein JTextField, JEditorPane oder JTextArea einfüge, dann 
schmiert mir der gesamte JBuilder unverzüglich und ohne Fehlermeldungen ab!  
Beim TextField funktioniert es jedoch, muss jedoch Swing anstelle von AWT verwenden.   
Gibt es da ein Patch von Borland oder mache ich da was falsch?    :?:

Ich vermute, das es an der Java-Version 1.5 liegt, habe jedoch die Vorgabe, 1.5 zu nutzen.  :bahnhof: 
Hatte jemand evt. schon einmal den Fehler und weiß eine Lösung oder Hinweis? 


Danke für eure Hilfe.
Maike


----------



## DP (21. Apr 2005)

da würde ich mir eine neuere jbuilder-version saugen. 

patches zum 8er gibt es bei borland imho nicht mehr...


----------



## DP (22. Apr 2005)

ausserdem *verschoben*


----------



## babuschka (23. Apr 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir nun den JBuilder X Foundation installiert. Wenn ich das Standardbeispiel WelcomeApp starte, bekomme ich den folgenden Fehler: 


```
"WelcomeApp.java": Auf javax.swing.UIManager kann nicht zugegriffen werden,Falsche Klassendatei: 
C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_02\jre\lib\rt.jar\javax\swing\UIManager.class, Klassendatei besitzt die falsche Version
 49.0, muss 48.0 sein, Entfernen Sie sie oder stellen Sie sicher, das sie sich im richtigen Unterverzeichnis befindet.
 in Zeile 25, Spalte 20"
```

Zeile 25: import javax.swing.UIManager;


wenn ich den Import entferne, bekomme ich die falsche VersionsFehlermeldung bei 

```
static public void main(String[] args) {

"WelcomeApp.java": Auf java.lang.Object kann nicht zugegriffen werden,Falsche Klassendatei:: 
C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_02\jre\lib\rt.jar\java.lang.Object.class,Klassendatei besitzt die falsche Version 49.0, 
muss 48.0 sein, Entfernen Sie sie oder stellen Sie sicher, das sie sich im richtigen Unterverzeichnis befindet. 
in Zeile 60, Spalte 27"
```


wie kann im frisch installierten jdk-Verzeichnis eine falsche Version liegen?

Oder muss ich neben den Projekteinstellungen noch an andererstelle die jdk-version ändern?

Wie bekomme ich die richtige Version und in welchem Unterverzeichnis soll diese dann liegen  :?:  


Danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## DP (23. Apr 2005)

du musst in den projekteigenschaften die version auswählen


----------



## babuschka (23. Apr 2005)

Das habe ich. Unter "Projekt\projekteigenschaften -> Pfade -> JDK" steht "java version 1.5.0_02-b09" 

Im Klassenpfad ist der Pfad "C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_02\jre\lib\rt.jar" ("angeschimpfte Datei") auch drin. 
?


----------



## Pulvertoastman (25. Apr 2005)

JBuilder X bietet leider auch noch keine richtige Unterstützung für Java 5. Dazu wirst du leider JBuilder 2005 benötigen. FürJBuilder Versionen darunter gibt es aber auch ein OpenTool. Schau einfach malin die CodeCentral von Borland.


----------

